# rosie27/pepper29 we know who u are on hear and ur new username



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well we now know who you are rosie27/pepper29 is she is back using a different name, this person scammed a lot of us out of a lot of money on this forum, so now is the time to put it right rosie/pepper, i think you should refund the people and me that u scammed or i will tell everyone who you are, and you know i know who you are..........

so lets see if she puts things right or just vanish again???


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

scammers have no balls


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i hate scammer, they reak the hobby, just say her name:devil: she deserves it


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

im just waiting to hear back for the mods and to see if she owns up witch i doubt she will but she is a heavy poster in this section, anyway i have her address for anyone that she has scammed


----------



## cazzywoo (Apr 11, 2010)

Name and shame. I cant stand scammers.


----------



## pace (May 7, 2010)

yep name and shame so it carnt happen to anyone else:bash:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I must admit I had to read the full other thread "Rosie27" out of interest, and if this is the person that has scammed so many of the users on this site then she should own up, pay back money and then hang her head in shame, I myself am only starting out selling a few T's here and there and buying others I need for breeding projects and these people who STEAL other peoples hard earned cash should be held accountable, its just f:censor:g theft at the end of the day and it also isn't fair on the other honest users who are looking to sell/swap/buy on here.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> I must admit I had to read the full other thread "Rosie27" out of interest, and if this is the person that has scammed so many of the users on this site then she should own up, pay back money and then hang her head in shame, I myself am only starting out selling a few T's here and there and buying others I need for breeding projects and these people who STEAL other peoples hard earned cash should be held accountable, its just f:censor:g theft at the end of the day and it also isn't fair on the other honest users who are looking to sell/swap/buy on here.


yep i mean those people reak the hobby

this hobby is good not many scammer we are all good people but you get :censor: like them and they have to reak it


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

this is the third time she has tried the same stunt using the same tactics.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/classified-chat/405859-any-oney-dealt-pepper29.html


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

maybe a purfume could help?


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> maybe a purfume could help?


:lol2: funny


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

What happens if i name them?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

right i will name them it is *purplekitten*


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> right i will name them it is *purplekitten*


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> right i will name them it is *purplekitten*


 DUN DUN DUUUUUUNNNN!!!!
:gasp:


----------



## Shado (Jun 9, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> right i will name them it is *purplekitten*



amagad! :gasp:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I didn't see that one coming!!!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

So was this whole thread a trick to get them to own up?
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

she knew i was on to her, funny how she changed her profile so u now cant see wot time she was last online, and not any posts since 5pm when her average is 17 posts a day


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I expect she will just disappear like she did the previous two times, but hopefully this time she hasn't made herself a nice little profit at the expense of people on here who would have considered her a mate.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

cant the mods give them a permanent IP ban?


----------



## Shado (Jun 9, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> cant the mods give them a permanent IP ban?



i was just thinking something like that, good idea :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

You can get passed an IP ban easily, god knows how many times i've been banned from social sites, but i'm back again within a few minutes


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> cant the mods give them a permanent IP ban?


something to do with your ip address changes or something, i think it isnt possible


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Madness!!!

You seriously couldn't of wrote that plot, the Mrs watches Eastenders every other night and that twist was proper out of the blue!!!

:gasp:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

cloggers said:


> something to do with your ip address changes or something, i think it isnt possible


You can change it yourself if you know what to do


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You can get passed an IP ban easily, god knows how many times i've been banned from social sites, but i'm back again within a few minutes


 
You can get past them pretty simply i agree, but this purplekitten/rosie 27 or whoever may not know how. 

Sure they could figure out in time, but if only it deterred them for a little while. 

It's either that or just send a virus direct to their ip and blow their rig:whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well i got a tip off from another well know and respected forum member and did a bit of hunting about, both called jo, live in the same street,keep the same T's,both had 6 cats,and the same age, a bit of profile hunting and there u go, also with her making friends with people and selling a couple of bits to get some feedback and buying from others as well, i was given pepper/rosie address from this well known member who posted her something and they still had her address of file so when i contacted a member who sold purplekitten something got the addy and bingo both live in the same house


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

every time I reset my router, my IP address changes.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> well i got a tip off from another well know and respected forum member and did a bit of hunting about, both called jo, live in the same street,keep the same T's,both had 6 cats,and the same age, a bit of profile hunting and there u go, also with her making friends with people and selling a couple of bits to get some feedback and buying from others as well, i was given pepper/rosie address from this well known member who posted her something and they still had her address of file so when i contacted a member who sold purplekitten something got the addy and bingo both live in the same house


Columbo, Formally known as shep1979......

:notworthy:

Ohh and nice packing on those T's BTW


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

bet she is here reading this topic right now


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

omg you are kinding me 

well i would never off guessed


----------



## Shado (Jun 9, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Columbo, Formally known as shep1979......
> 
> :notworthy:
> 
> Ohh and nice packing on those T's BTW



yeah good job shep1979 for figurin out who it was :whip:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I've text her to say rumours are going around about her, but nothing yet....


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

phone her lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Columbo, Formally known as shep1979......
> 
> :notworthy:
> 
> Ohh and nice packing on those T's BTW


thanks john said u got them ok, i take pride in my packing there nice T's he sold you there

detective shep lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I've text her to say rumours are going around about her, but nothing yet....


haha we are not going to hear or see her again are we


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> phone her lol


Lol she's at work... 



shep1979 said:


> haha we are not going to hear or see her again are we


Nah mate i don't think she will if this is all true


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Purplekitten?
You're serious? =O


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

send in the A team


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Would not of thought it was her at all.....seemed lovely to chat to and that....Shame some people can rip off other hobbyists!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Perhaps it's wise to allow the other party a chance to respond before everyone condemns?


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Would not of thought it was her at all.....*seemed lovely to chat to and that....*Shame some people can rip off other hobbyists!


 I know!
She's my interweb friend


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

GRB said:


> Perhaps it's wise to allow the other party a chance to respond before everyone condemns?


 How do we know she's going to?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> Perhaps it's wise to allow the other party a chance to respond before everyone condemns?



I bet she comes back named GRB  What a swine! :| :whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

GRB said:


> Perhaps it's wise to allow the other party a chance to respond before everyone condemns?


 
you know the full extent of this as the other member who tiped me off has PM'd you and there is all the proof u need


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

..................................


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> send in the A team


 
is someone watching family guy :whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> why would they tip you maybe this is leading to a bigger scam and this is part of your evil plan
> 
> *hmmmmmmmmmmm*


this member who tiped me knew i had been scammed for a lot of money they contacted the mods before i even got told about it, i just did the leg work to find out for sure as they didnt want to go public, but they are reading this thread and are very respected in this section and im gratefull for wot they have done to get rid of another scammer, as i own a invert business when these scammers come to work it ruines business for me and fellow members on this forum as it put people off from buying in fear of losing money


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> is someone watching family guy :whistling2:


 nope world cup. i take it they have just been on there :lol2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> nope world cup. i take it they have just been on there :lol2:


Haha yes it was the A-team episode.

Seemed abit of a co-incydink to me though, hmmm, got my eye on you now! 

sneaky sneaky person! :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

How do you know Purplekitten is this scammer?


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

am i real do i excist?


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

bobby said:


> How do you know Purplekitten is this scammer?


 he/she is, maybe the new name was a new start but they been caught out :bash:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> How do you know Purplekitten is this scammer?


Evidence Bobby


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> How do you know Purplekitten is this scammer?


plz read back thru this thread and it tells u


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> plz read back thru this thread and it tells u


No point telling him, he will argue regardless....


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

All this malarkey is going to make me proper suspicious of newbs.....

Its all getting very much like Scooby Doo around here I'm thinking.........

:hmm:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Bit shocked 

Why the negativity towards me you two?
Sorry if I missed something : victory:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I've read through the thread but I still don't know how you know she is.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

If im honest its scams like this that put me off buying online...I have never had a negitive experience and have infact succesfully purchased and sold on here.

I sincerly hope if PK is the scammer that they have the deceny to own up with an explanation as its pretty shocking and in reality theft.

Would they steal from a shop or mug you in the street for your change etc???? Possibly not but online its faceless a majority of the time..


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

My plague said:


> I've read through the thread but I still don't know how you know she is.


I think we are missing something?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Would they steal from a shop or mug you in the street for your change etc???? Possibly not but online its faceless a majority of the time..


That sounded very much like the piracy warnings on the beginning of many DVD's.....

:2thumb:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

bobby said:


> I think we are missing something?


 shes a thief deal with it :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Theevilreddevil said:


> shes a thief deal with it :whistling2:


I'm not saying she isn't, can someone be more helpful and direct me to the evidence?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My plague said:


> I've read through the thread but I still don't know how you know she is.





bobby said:


> I think we are missing something?


rosie27 and PK have the same name, the same number of cats, the same spiders and live at the same address.
Shep and several other people got scammed last year by rosie27 and her other incarnation pepper29.

The "evidence" as you call it consists of various people's PMs and paypal records which can't really be put on an open forum in their entirety.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

bobby said:


> I'm not saying she isn't, can someone be more helpful and direct me to the evidence?


 go on her profile since this has come out she has deleted everything from that aswell


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> rosie27 and PK have the same name, the same number of cats, the same spiders and live at the same address.
> Shep and several other people got scammed last year by rosie27 and her other incarnation pepper29.


How do you know all that though?

I'm really not arguing, just want a clearer picture!

You have to understand that from where I'm sitting this is just a rumour so far....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok you want evidence? Well whilst talking to shep1979 we compared addresses to purplekitten (who i've recently sent stuff too) and to the other names, and bingo same address, so yeah i guess i will be somehow slated but you know..


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> well i got a tip off from another well know and respected forum member and did a bit of hunting about, both called jo, live in the same street,keep the same T's,both had 6 cats,and the same age, a bit of profile hunting and there u go, also with her making friends with people and selling a couple of bits to get some feedback and buying from others as well, i was given pepper/rosie address from this well known member who posted her something and they still had her address of file so when i contacted a member who sold purplekitten something got the addy and bingo both live in the same house


read this bit again then , same name, same house addy ect


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> read this bit again then , same name, same house addy ect



Lol it's ok mate, i've owned up to being the address comparrererer person thingy bob :|


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok you want evidence? Well whilst talking to shep1979 we compared addresses to purplekitten (who i've recently sent stuff too) and to the other names, and bingo same address, so yeah i guess i will be somehow slated but you know..


Why would you be slated, you've just saved us all from being scammed, I'd have given her money no problem.....



shep1979 said:


> read this bit again then , same name, same house addy ect



This really sucks...


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> Why would you be slated, you've just saved us all from being scammed, I'd have given her money no problem.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so there you go, the proof is there


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> rosie27 and PK have the same name, the same number of cats, the same spiders and live at the same address.
> Shep and several other people got scammed last year by rosie27 and her other incarnation pepper29.


Dude's, everything Lisa & Shep has said is true, Ive read back through a couple of interesting old threads over the last 24 hours or so to do with rosie27 & pepper29 and this person is a systematic online thief, although I do admit I was shocked to find out it was in fact purplekitten I must admit after thinking about it, it makes sense, as someone said earlier this time she may have been wanting to "go straight" but shes already scammed £100's off other users, like us, but how do we know she wasn't just setting up the third heist?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> so there you go, the proof is there


I wasn't arguing, just wanted to see it for myself, quite shocked TBF....

I wouldn't have thought twice about buying from her....


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol it's ok mate, i've owned up to being the address comparrererer person thingy bob :|


:lol2:

www.gocompare/[email protected]_TiMiSdRuNk_/RFUK-Ltd.......


:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Dude's, everything Lisa & Shep has said is true, Ive read back through a couple of interesting old threads over the last 24 hours or so to do with rosie27 & pepper29 and this person is a systematic online thief, although I do admit I was shocked to find out it was in fact purplekitten I must admit after thinking about it, it makes sense, as someone said earlier this time she may have been wanting to "go straight" but shes already scammed £100's off other users, like us, but how do we know she wasn't just setting up the third heist?


i think u hit the nail on the head, just like i said post shit loads,make a few friends sell and buy a few bits to get some feedback then rip the shit out of us all again, i personaly got scammed by both pepper and rosie for over £100+ and its not nice when we all find out it was many 100,s in total


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

<wonders how many of you actually clicked that.......?

:hmm:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> <wonders how many of you actually clicked that.......?
> 
> :hmm:


i did pmsl :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> i did pmsl :lol2:


:no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> <wonders how many of you actually clicked that.......?
> 
> :hmm:



I did :|


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I did too, but my hosts file blocked it :blush:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

hang on peeps lets not go off topic as we all know wot happens then:whistling2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

me too, we fail.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

im suprised they have not locked it already


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> hang on peeps lets not go off topic as we all know wot happens then:whistling2:


My bad, couldn't help myself......

:blush:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

What can be done though?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> What can be done though?


We can get the SAS in to sort this mess out


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Theevilreddevil said:


> im suprised they have not locked it already


sssssssssssss quiet 

this cant get locked as scammers need to be known about


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> sssssssssssss quiet
> 
> this cant get locked as scammers need to be known about


I'm sure enough people know about it now...


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> We can get the SAS in to sort this mess out


surely if you know the address shep? id be round there doing somthing about it if it wer me.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> What can be done though?


realistically probably not much can be done to get the money back she took before, but at least it has stopped her making off with anyone else's money this time.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shep those Bean Weevils are doing awesome mate :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bobby said:


> Shep those Bean Weevils are doing awesome mate :2thumb:


he won the original weevils from me in an auction on Bug Nation :lol2:

also funnily enough it was selling bean weevils which led to me still having rosie27's address to compare with PK's :lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> surely if you know the address shep? id be round there doing somthing about it if it wer me.


because she lives about 350 miles away from me, but would be fun to see who is on britans most wanted list and then give crimestopers her address psml


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

I remember all this from last year. 

Makes me sick how someone can scam people of their hard earned cash. An she comes back an starts befriending folk again.:bash:

One day she will do it to the wrong person and they will turn up on her doorstep:whip:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> he won the original weevils from me in an auction on Bug Nation :lol2:
> 
> also funnily enough it was selling bean weevils which led to me still having rosie27's address to compare with PK's :lol2:


:lol2:

They really are doing well, loads of them


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> he won the original weevils from me in an auction on Bug Nation :lol2:
> 
> also funnily enough it was selling bean weevils which led to me still having rosie27's address to compare with PK's :lol2:


yeh and i got buckets of them little buggers now lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> 
> They really are doing well, loads of them


I got them from Gayle (iiisecondcreep) : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> What can be done though?


That's the thing mate, there isn't a lot that can be done, I mean if this is her third attempt to rip people off and she had already completed the hardest part of establishing a nice new user name for herself, getting feedback, making friends and doing real sales/trades and so on, then what actually can be done? Some people are talking about blocking the IP but as others have already said its not to hard to get around that, this is a sign of the times, we have to be vigilant as RFUK users, we need to stick together and help people work out who these fraudsters are, that's whats happened in this case and luckily enough no ones been scammed on her third attempt but I think she'll be back and hopefully this time people find out again before she manages to scam people.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

perthchickie said:


> I remember all this from last year.
> 
> Makes me sick how someone can scam people of their hard earned cash. An she comes back an starts befriending folk again.:bash:
> 
> One day she will do it to the wrong person and they will turn up on her doorstep:whip:


I'm still shocked, I really would have bought from her no problem...


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> because she lives about 350 miles away from me, but would be fun to see who is on britans most wanted list and then give crimestopers her address psml


lol fair enough thats a fair old distance


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> because she lives about 350 miles away from me, but would be fun to see who is on britans most wanted list and then give crimestopers her address psml


 wheres she live


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

perthchickie said:


> I remember all this from last year.
> 
> Makes me sick how someone can scam people of their hard earned cash. An she comes back an starts befriending folk again.:bash:
> 
> One day she will do it to the wrong person and they will turn up on her doorstep:whip:


someone did it to me id do more that turn up on there doorstep lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> I'm still shocked, I really would have bought from her no problem...


 
then you would have lost ur money 



Theevilreddevil said:


> wheres she live


margate in kent


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeh I prob would have as well having seen her posting about the forums and having good feedback from folk we trust.

She is one sneaky biatch:devil:



bobby said:


> I'm still shocked, I really would have bought from her no problem...


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

She's not that clever if shes been getting people to send items to her house. If people have got her address then i think a visits in order: victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

nearly 2000 posts in 4 months and 6 feedback , most people just look at how many posts not when they joined up


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> She's not that clever if shes been getting people to send items to her house. If people have got her address then i think a visits in order: victory:


well if there is anyone reading this from margate pop in and pay her a vist to get my money back


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> nearly 2000 posts in 4 months and 6 feedback , most people just look at how many posts not when they joined up


They don't reckon on the Invertaposse :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> nearly 2000 posts in 4 months and 6 feedback , most people just look at how many posts not when they joined up


yea i just go from posts and feedback then if still not happy i contact someone thyve delt with in the past.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I have to be a good girl. I got put in the cells for a weekend, then had bail conditions for 6 months and then got a hefty fine. All for vandalising my pedo cousins car. I would normally do a lot worse :lol2:



brownj6709 said:


> someone did it to me id do more that turn up on there doorstep lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> They don't reckon on the Invertaposse :lol2:


is that wot we are now lisa lol the csi of the invert section :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

perthchickie said:


> Well I have to be a good girl. I got put in the cells for a weekend, then had bail conditions for 6 months and then got a hefty fine. All for vandalising my pedo cousins car. I would normally do a lot worse :lol2:


 i think stuff like that should just be let to pass lol one of the lads i used to go to school with got put inside for gbh because he batter'd the life out of a bloke who tried to get his little brother to come into his house.


----------



## pether (May 4, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> That's the thing mate, there isn't a lot that can be done, I mean if this is her third attempt to rip people off and she had already completed the hardest part of establishing a nice new user name for herself, getting feedback, making friends and doing real sales/trades and so on, then what actually can be done? Some people are talking about blocking the IP but as others have already said its not to hard to get around that, this is a sign of the times, we have to be vigilant as RFUK users, we need to stick together and help people work out who these fraudsters are, that's whats happened in this case and luckily enough no ones been scammed on her third attempt but I think she'll be back and hopefully this time people find out again before she manages to scam people.


spot on that mate no doubt about it shes a :censor: :censor: for ripping people off.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> well if there is anyone reading this from margate pop in and pay her a vist to get my money back


If i lived near her id let my P.Regalis loose in her bedroom..


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

as a total nosy newbie I'd assumed she was an old hand here. But in all seriousness, coming back three times, with the same real (! real!!) details to a pond as small as this one, if you have stolen money from people here, says "mental health problem" to me, in no uncertain terms. Giving out your phone number?! worst prepared criminal ever, with a slightly tenuous connection to reality. "slightly" may be an understatement. Almost nothing shocks me, but this has got a really bad taste to it.

and has left me wondering if posting cash for spiders to a total stranger was sensible. Fortunately he's an honest guy as well as a nice one!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> If i lived near her id let my P.Regalis loose in her bedroom..
> 
> image


 
if u did that she would only sell it to 3 different people and none would get the spid


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> i think stuff like that should just be let to pass lol one of the lads i used to go to school with got put inside for gbh because he batter'd the life out of a bloke who tried to get his little brother to come into his house.


at risk of further derailing the thread...

it's what everyone says these days... criminals have more rights than everyone else


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> if u did that she would only sell it to 3 different people and none would get the spid



:rotfl:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> if u did that she would only sell it to 3 different people and none would get the spid


1) If she could catch it, its extremely fast.
2) If it hadnt bitten her first..


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> if u did that she would only sell it to 3 different people and none would get the spid


That's actually quite witty


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im glad this came to light as I was going to speak to her bout getting things as my fear of posting spids etc was getting sorted LOL and dealing with people I dont met in person to collect and pay or get paid from was fading....But shes shit on that!! the pregnant fish!!!

there are few folks i trust its nothing personal but I work hard for cash as i bet you all do and its a shame people like her exploit these forums and the good trusting nature of the majority of us!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Cheers for naming and shaming people, I really could have fallen for this so easily : victory:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

thats the sickener Bobby i think any of us would


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Note she hasnt the balls to show up and explain herself! 
People like that should get mugged down a dark alley and taste there own medicine


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

In her tiny bit of defence she is at work. But as i said i was one of the ones to match up addresses so yeah sadly it looks like we won't be seeing her again. Shame really as she seemed like a nice girl...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Shes probably making a new pseudonym for herself and incubating as an egg.....

:cussing:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> Cheers for naming and shaming people, I really could have fallen for this so easily : victory:


 
your welcome: victory:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Genuinely surprised at that one


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> In her tiny bit of defence she is at work. But as i said i was one of the ones to match up addresses so yeah sadly it looks like we won't be seeing her again. Shame really as she seemed like a nice girl...


 
they all seem nice till they get ur money:devil:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> your welcome: victory:


Yea i think we all have to thank shep and tim it could have been allot worse.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

The new logo/sig's looking good Dan!

:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> Yea i think we all have to thank shep and tim it could have been allot worse.


and lisa i couldent have done it without her tip off


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> they all seem nice till they get ur money:devil:


You had a lot of my money recently! But you're still nice after, makes me feel a whole lot better, not like a cheap tart :')


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You had a lot of my money recently! But you're still nice after, makes me feel a whole lot better, not like a cheap tart :')


How are the Balfouri's Tim?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> and lisa i couldent have done it without her tip off


 fair point lol thanks too  

(we need credits at the end of this thread haha)


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You had a lot of my money recently! But you're still nice after, makes me feel a whole lot better, not like a cheap tart :')


thats because im not a scammer, wots the point of doing it to people ur will always be running from it and caught in the end, just like she did


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> How are the Balfouri's Tim?


there evil lol bet he didnt tell u about nearly getting nailed by one like i nearly did packing them up lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> How are the Balfouri's Tim?


There ok mate, we have one male and one female from visual sexing, so hopefully two of us aint wrong...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There ok mate, we have one male and one female from visual sexing, so hopefully two of us aint wrong...


Cool, so are they from the same sac?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Cool, so are they from the same sac?


More than likely mate, just have to see how things go really


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> there evil lol bet he didnt tell u about nearly getting nailed by one like i nearly did packing them up lol


I dont really get on with baboon's, we have a love hate relationship, they hate me and I love them!!!

Nearly been tagged a few times myself by the two P.Murinus' I had

:devil:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There ok mate, we have one male and one female from visual sexing, so hopefully two of us aint wrong...


only ok ? there stunners 



mcluskyisms said:


> Cool, so are they from the same sac?


yeh they are from the same sac


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I like pleasure spiked with pain.....


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> The new logo/sig's looking good Dan!
> 
> :2thumb:


Thanks  I'm really making a push to get the main site up and running now.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Seen as though we've drifted off topic and I have a couple of cans of Guinness' left, whats your next breeding attempts guys???

I'm looking to get into it myself


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

the annoying this is any of us could turn round and decied to scam everyone its just the risk you take over the net i mean hell ive got 5 P. met slings left and i could advertise them as people know ive got em doesnt mean id send em though. youve just gotta take the risk. 
This hobby and buying of here is mainly about trust. (saying that im intending to sell them in the future and i shall be selling them lol not the air in there enclosures).


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> only ok ? there stunners
> 
> 
> 
> yeh they are from the same sac


But the fat 'stunner' nearly gave me my first tag in over 15 years!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> Thanks  I'm really making a push to get the main site up and running now.


Well I'll be calling in from time to time, I like the layout loads anyway, just a couple of niggling things, like the amount of characters allowed on the signature also I couldn't upload an avatar!!!

Half the reason it hasn't fully took off yet is that its a different engine to that of this and AP's but I don't think that's a bad thing at all, as I kinda prefer the one you've got, I'm just not used to it yet, still, you'll get there

: victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> the annoying this is any of us could turn round and decied to scam everyone its just the risk you take over the net i mean hell ive got 5 P. met slings left and i could advertise them as people know ive got em doesnt mean id send em though. youve just gotta take the risk.
> This hobby and buying of here is mainly about trust. (saying that im intending to sell them in the future and i shall be selling them lol not the air in there enclosures).


thats the problem with selling high end T's people will always worry unless its from a shop or well known person, i had problems selling my balfouri as someone scammed a member on hear selling them a mm that was no good to them


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> thats the problem with selling high end T's people will always worry unless its from a shop or well known person, i had problems selling my balfouri as someone scammed a member on hear selling them a mm that was no good to them


Yeah but i see myself as a normal guy, with 'some' sense, and i know that you're a normal guy who just sells on here to make himself some money, and it aint in your interest to rip people off in the way some members have, or like the bad balfouri guy, 'Peter Parker' which is why when i was asked to get some i bought yours


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> thats the problem with selling high end T's people will always worry unless its from a shop or well known person, i had problems selling my balfouri as someone scammed a member on hear selling them a mm that was no good to them


yea its bloomin people like purplekitten/rosie/whatever that ruin it for the rest of us. 
saying that ive allready had intrest when i bought them lol just preying i have no more unexpected deaths i really couldnt understand the one that got stuck in the molt.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah but i see myself as a normal guy, with 'some' sense, and i know that you're a normal guy who just sells on here to make himself some money, and it aint in your interest to rip people off in the way some members have, or like the bad balfouri guy, 'Peter Parker' which is why when i was asked to get some i bought yours


thats y ive worked my ass of for the past 3 years getting my business up and running and getting a good rep on many forums and with the shop being finished off at the moment and will be open in 2 months for the public im not out to scamm people, im just out to sell quality inverts


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> yea its bloomin people like purplekitten/rosie/whatever that ruin it for the rest of us.


I know the feeling, Ive been trying to sell a few T's lately to get funds and room for some breeding plans, but I'm fairly new here too, people dont know me & I have a low feedback (shep you couldve left me buyers feedback lol) so people think "Hmmm" its crap!!!

:bash:

Sold another two tonight though!!!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> I know the feeling, Ive been trying to sell a few T's lately to get funds and room for some breeding plans, but I'm fairly new here too, people dont know me & I have a low feedback (shep you couldve left me buyers feedback lol) so people think "Hmmm" its crap!!!
> 
> :bash:
> 
> Sold another two tonight though!!!


that was johns sale get him to give u some feedback lol they were nothing to do with me i just posted them for him lol


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I know the feeling, Ive been trying to sell a few T's lately to get funds and room for some breeding plans, but I'm fairly new here too, people dont know me & I have a low feedback (shep you couldve left me buyers feedback lol) so people think "Hmmm" its crap!!!
> 
> :bash:
> 
> Sold another two tonight though!!!


yea ive got a e sp. red sling up for sale lol and thinking of flogging off a few of my others to make room for some different T's think my emps might have to go too.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> that was johns sale get him to give u some feedback lol they were nothing to do with me i just posted them for him lol


Ive requested that off him bud, I was talking about the A.Diversipes & A.Laeta I bought.....

:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Ive requested that off him bud, I was talking about the A.Diversipes & A.Laeta I bought.....
> 
> :2thumb:


i forgot u had them from me


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ohhh yeah SHEP!!!! Where's my feedback??? :censor::devil::whip:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> i forgot u had them from me


Can you leave feedback now???

:whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

weres all my feedback from u guys then???


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> weres all my feedback from u guys then???


I left you feedback on both no?

<checks


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol i think i left you feedback too? :|


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

u both did i just checked lol but u can leave more if u want lol


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep, I left you feedback for the two slings separately on pages 2 & 3 of your feedback, so you need to do the other one now.....

:whistling2:

Cheers, mate, I kinda knew you had forgot


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol i think i left you feedback too? :|


High Fives!!!

: victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

anyway still no sign of purplekitten, and i found out u can still see when they were last online by going to there feedback and clicking on view all feeback left and there it is showing the time they was last on :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> anyway still no sign of purplekitten, and i found out u can still see when they were last online by going to there feedback and clicking on view all feeback left and there it is showing the time they was last on :2thumb:


When was she last on?

PS are you gonna leave me that other feedback, "I need it man"

:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

she was last on at nearly 5pm, it wont let me laeve the other feedback till 24hr later, pm me to remind me about it and i will get it done fella


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Well done Shep i can tell you have a real sense of achivement from this:lol2:

How come your still up??? your obviously not intoxicated then pmsl


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

shep1979 said:


> she was last on at nearly 5pm, it wont let me laeve the other feedback till 24hr later, pm me to remind me about it and i will get it done fella


Ok matey, no probs, so when did you launch this thread, she obviously knows shes been nobbled 

I still think she'll return, does she use AP's???


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

louodge said:


> Well done Shep i can tell you have a real sense of achivement from this:lol2:
> 
> How come your still up??? your obviously not intoxicated then pmsl


yeh fella, u know i dont drink lol well only on a weekend lol why u up still? shouldent u be doing some work and making sure our barmcakes get done pmsl


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm only up cos Ive been arguing with the wife.....

<sighs>

:bash:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Ok matey, no probs, so when did you launch this thread, she obviously knows shes been nobbled
> 
> I still think she'll return, does she use AP's???


started it tonite cant remember wot time lol she will know off this thread bet she just viewed it as a visitor and didnt log in, i dont know if she uses any other forums


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> yeh fella, u know i dont drink lol well only on a weekend lol why u up still? shouldent u be doing some work and making sure our barmcakes get done pmsl


 
You know why im still up!! im ahem cough cough!! Working i may have a bit of a snooze in a bit but ive go to watch the rest of my film:lol2:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> started it tonite cant remember wot time lol she will know off this thread bet she just viewed it as a visitor and didnt log in, i dont know if she uses any other forums


 
6;22 P.M so if she hasn't been on scince 5 it is possible she dosen't realise she's been Shep'd:lol2:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

bobby said:


> I wasn't arguing, just wanted to see it for myself, quite shocked TBF....
> 
> I wouldn't have thought twice about buying from her....





bobby said:


> Cheers for naming and shaming people, I really could have fallen for this so easily : victory:


Absolutely +1 on both of those, when he said Purplekitten, I thought it was a weird joke!
I would've bought stuff from her no problem :bash:
I actually would've been Ok as I could've collected, but she could easily have been located anywhere 
Thanks for the detective work!


----------



## stephen666 (Jun 8, 2010)

i hate scammers,doing people out of hard earned cash,tell everyone who she is,collecting t,is a good hobbie its a good site if you have any questions people are helpful enough to answer them, do away with the scammers name and shame her


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

stephen666 said:


> i hate scammers,doing people out of hard earned cash,tell everyone who she is,collecting t,is a good hobbie its a good site if you have any questions people are helpful enough to answer them, do away with the scammers name and shame her


 they already did:lol2:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

What a B*tch.. 

The little tit signed in at 4am obviously a cat got her tongue, i say everyone should go on a road trip to kent and relieve her of her collection.


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

It was nice of her to steal my little boys birthday money... when he bought an adult curly hair from her. It would be interesting to know how many people she has done this to, and how much she has made!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

If this person has been scamming people then this is a criminal offence. Just get together with the others who have been scammed and take it to a small claims court. 
Honestly you can bitch and moan about them on here for ever and a day and sweet fa is going to happen, so if you feel so strongly about it and can prove the claims then grow some balls and look out some legal action. If you can't be bothered to do this then it can't be very important can it.

BTW not read the whole thread as it got dull after page 7 so if you have already sought legal addvice in regards to this then well done.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

im just getting all my info from paypal from when i got scammed and will be contacting kent police today about it


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

I always like to wait for the accused party to have a chance to say something before condemming them but on this occassion the evidence is pretty damning and it look as though she's not gonna come back. I never would have expected that from her. I just sold her a few spiders and left her positive feedback as the sale went very smoothly. Just goes to show you that you can't even go by feedback anymore to figure out who you can trust. It's really unfortunate for the honest people on here. Grrr!!

Good detective work guys :2thumb:

Edit: Good luck with getting the police involved. If you have all the evidence then hopefully something can be done about it. If I can help in anyway let me know. I have her address too.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

:gasp:

I sold her some mantids last week, she paid instantly and left feedback as soon as they arrived. Now I know why!


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Asif its PK, Shows you should always be a tad suspisious . I was gonna buy of her aswell, well not now . grrrrrr silly people who think they can scam us, We've got Haratio Kane with us! well Shep1979.!


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

been playing the long game with this username well done to shep and tim and lisa she could been building up this feedback waiting to screw someone over with a high value T or high end snake morph (under username says she's into snakes now)


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

My plague said:


> DUN DUN DUUUUUUNNNN!!!!
> :gasp:


 my thoughts exactly :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Animalmadness said:


> my thoughts exactly :lol2:


 Why thank you good Sir. 8)


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Well she seems to be logging in often enough. Last time was just under 2 hours ago at 12.34. 

I'm suprised she has not been banned though. On other forums I use known scammers are immediately banned :?


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Well she seems to be logging in often enough. Last time was just under 2 hours ago at 12.34.
> 
> I'm suprised she has not been banned though. On other forums I use known scammers are immediately banned :?


 has anybody informed a mod - i would think the ammount of time this threads been on - one would have read it by now anyway - but yeah - she should have been banned - perhaps shes now working the other forums. shame you cant post a warning to the classifieds as not everyone comes in here to be aware


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh mods have been told but they dont seam to be doing anything about it tho


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> yeh mods have been told but they dont seam to be doing anything about it tho


Have you actually got anything other than you and Tims word though?

Please don't take offence here, I'm just asking!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes and a few others that have sold to purplekitten, i already had the address of rosie/pepper and asked tim and somene else for purplekittens and both came back with the same address as to wot i have for rosie/pepper

you do need to relise that this is all true she is the scammer as you keep trying to make out that she isnt


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've reported it to mods twice, once by reporting her for sale thread using the red triangle and explaning my reasons for doing so, and once by sending a PM.
I can say 100% that the moderators are aware of this now.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> yes and a few others that have sold to purplekitten, i already had the address of rosie/pepper and asked tim and somene else for purplekittens and both came back with the same address as to wot i have for rosie/pepper
> 
> you do need to relise that this is all true she is the scammer as you keep trying to make out that she isnt


I haven't made out she isn't once!

I'm just saying that the Mods would be in the wrong if they drag someones name through the mud with no proof......


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

its funny that she has been online a few times today and not once protested her innocence at all, as she knows she has been caught out yet again


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Typical site behaviour sadly, people get banned for swearing, or going off topic, yet they don't ban people who are suspected scammers....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> its funny that she has been online a few times today and not once protested her innocence at all, as she knows she has been caught out yet again


Yeah, a bit strange but I still say the Mods haven't done anything because there hasn't been any proof yet....


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Typical site behaviour sadly, people get banned for swearing, or going off topic, yet they don't ban people who are suspected scammers....


not suspected they are scammers


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Typical site behaviour sadly, people get banned for swearing, or going off topic, yet they don't ban people who are suspected scammers....


:lol2:

That's true, i got banned for making a thread that was covered by a sticky, even though it wasn't really covered....

It was also the same day they reorganised the stickies in here.....

Just thought I'd throw that out there whilst t-bo may be reading :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> its funny that she has been online a few times today and not once protested her innocence at all, as she knows she has been caught out yet again


admittedly if I came online and found 21 pages all calling me a scammer and people threatening to come round my house and reclaim thier money by whatever means necessary, I would be a bit anxious even if I was innocent of all of it.

If I was guilty, I'd probably be getting the bars fixed on my window right now and sealing up the letter box.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> admittedly if I came online and found 21 pages all calling me a scammer and people threatening to come round my house and reclaim thier money by whatever means necessary, I would be a bit anxious even if I was innocent of all of it.
> 
> If I was guilty, I'd probably be getting the bars fixed on my window right now and sealing up the letter box.


same i would be like bye RFUK


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Typical site behaviour sadly, people get banned for swearing, or going off topic, yet they don't ban people who are suspected scammers....


Sounds about right for this place : victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Typical site behaviour sadly, people get banned for swearing, or going off topic, yet they don't ban people who are suspected scammers....


Ever considered that we're collating more evidence before we act Tim? There's been witchhunts on this site before so hasty action is not always the best method. I do admit however, if this was happening to me I'd be on this like a ton of bricks to defend myself, so the lack of contact is somewhat suspicious. Again however, it's not exactly 100% proof in itself. 

So far all I've got is a few members saying that the address matches. No screens, no actual solid proof other than a pm and some posts in a thread. I and the other moderators have been playing it cautiously to collate a reasonable body of solid evidence before acting. I have no reason to doubt the members supplying the accusations but without more proof than "because we say so" basically it is difficult to act immediately. 

As it so happens, I've been adding to the existing claims with my own observations on the two users. I've also closed the classifieds ads of this user to prevent any potential issues and will continue to do so if she posts any more. T-bo is the only one who can implement a classifieds ban and this is upon his judgement. Further action will be taken when the mod team decides we have enough to act on. We were waiting to see if PK responded which they usually never do. In any case, what good is a perma ban going to do? If they have been rumbled they will slink away from that account anyway so a ban is somewhat moot. If they are innocent, then they need a chance to explain or defend and thus a speedy perma ban is not an aid. 

Lastly, to those other users who seem to feel the need to criticise the mod team at _every _oppertunity, you've been made well aware of the official contact method to dispute/discuss such actions and if it continues publically you will be infracted.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

GRB said:


> Ever considered that we're collating more evidence before we act Tim? There's been witchhunts on this site before so hasty action is not always the best method. I do admit however, if this was happening to me I'd be on this like a ton of bricks to defend myself, so the lack of contact is somewhat suspicious. Again however, it's not exactly 100% proof in itself.
> 
> So far all I've got is a few members saying that the address matches. No screens, no actual solid proof other than a pm and some posts in a thread. I and the other moderators have been playing it cautiously to collate a reasonable body of solid evidence before acting. I have no reason to doubt the members supplying the accusations but without more proof than "because we say so" basically it is difficult to act immediately.
> 
> ...


I'm totally gutted that I agree with you :lol2:

Actually think this is being dealt with quite well : victory:

No need to threaten infractions, just a little tongue in cheek humour that's all : victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the mods should check out rosie27,pepper29 and purplekittens profiles it all adds up with wot iis there for the puplic to see , there all called jo for starters live in the same house and the same age, we have rosie27 house address and so have purplekittens for wot she has had delivered to her house and both the same address, now wots the odds of 2 different people called jo, same age and keeping the same animals living in the same house in the past year??? more chance of winning the lotery lol


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> Ever considered that we're collating more evidence before we act Tim? There's been witchhunts on this site before so hasty action is not always the best method. I do admit however, if this was happening to me I'd be on this like a ton of bricks to defend myself, so the lack of contact is somewhat suspicious. Again however, it's not exactly 100% proof in itself.
> 
> So far all I've got is a few members saying that the address matches. No screens, no actual solid proof other than a pm and some posts in a thread. I and the other moderators have been playing it cautiously to collate a reasonable body of solid evidence before acting. I have no reason to doubt the members supplying the accusations but without more proof than "because we say so" basically it is difficult to act immediately.
> 
> ...


The reason i have very little faith in the mod system here is because you have certain users with 50% feedback(after quite a few transactions) who arent banned from the site, when i have contacted mods/T-bo over this and so have others...nothing is done.
The site says its doing everything to protect its members, but how can it be?

It's also the reason i no longer have paid membership.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> Ever considered that we're collating more evidence before we act Tim? There's been witchhunts on this site before so hasty action is not always the best method. I do admit however, if this was happening to me I'd be on this like a ton of bricks to defend myself, so the lack of contact is somewhat suspicious. Again however, it's not exactly 100% proof in itself.
> 
> So far all I've got is a few members saying that the address matches. No screens, no actual solid proof other than a pm and some posts in a thread. I and the other moderators have been playing it cautiously to collate a reasonable body of solid evidence before acting. I have no reason to doubt the members supplying the accusations but without more proof than "because we say so" basically it is difficult to act immediately.
> 
> ...



Shaddap :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I have sent the mods a screenshot of my rfuk feedback showing the date Rosie27 purchased an item from me last July, and a screenshot of my paypal archive for that transaction showing Rosie27's name and address.

If somebody who has done a paypal transaction with PK does the same, the mods will be able to see that the addresses are identical.

If anybody wants to do a screenshot but doesn't know how, PM me and I will explain how to do it (or you can google)


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

You could turn scam into spam


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope you guys get this sorted out

So annoying when things like this happen!!!!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> Hope you guys get this sorted out
> 
> So annoying when things like this happen!!!!


That's a long comment for you  :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Muze said:


> The reason i have very little faith in the mod system here is because you have certain users with 50% feedback(after quite a few transactions) who arent banned from the site, when i have contacted mods/T-bo over this and so have others...nothing is done.
> The site says its doing everything to protect its members, but how can it be?
> 
> It's also the reason i no longer have paid membership.


First of all, it's down to individuals to maintain commensense and exercise caution when buying on an internet forum. We can't protect everything when the site is so busy. 

Secondly, is a 50% negative feedback not enough of a deterrent in itself? 50% is usually the limit at which a classifieds ban is implemented. This is not a full perma ban. 

Also consider that we do get a lot of complaints and a lot of stuff is not actually serious enough to warrant dealing with, or we have to wait to see if it is one-off, true or malicious (it happens quite frequently). We've almost certainly seen it and possibly dealt with it as we see fit and we don't really have the time to individually reply to every alerted post to tell people what is going on. 

Lastly, paid membership does not entitle anyone to special moderation treatment or more speedy or strict moderation against others.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That's a long comment for you  :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

GRB said:


> First of all, it's down to individuals to maintain commensense and exercise caution when buying on an internet forum. We can't protect everything when the site is so busy.
> 
> Secondly, is a 50% negative feedback not enough of a deterrent in itself? 50% is usually the limit at which a classifieds ban is implemented. This is not a full perma ban.
> 
> ...


I think his point is more that the Mods are over the top on petty things......


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> Lastly, paid membership does not entitle anyone to special moderation treatment or more speedy or strict moderation against others.


Didnt say it did nor do i expect it to, but im not paying for a site that doesnt protect its members.

Make all the excuses you want, but again it comes across as the management here not dealing/bothering with the problem.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> That's a long comment for you  :lol2:


 :no1::no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

mod bashing shame on you lot:whip:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mod bashing shame on you lot:whip:


I'm not Mod bashing at all, I'm being good 

I even agreed with GRB :gasp:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> I'm not Mod bashing at all, I'm being good
> 
> I even agreed with GRB :gasp:


well thats alright then: victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Muze said:


> Didnt say it did nor do i expect it to, but im not paying for a site that doesnt protect its members.
> 
> Make all the excuses you want, but again it comes across as the management here not dealing/bothering with the problem.


A little bit of commonsense never hurt anyone, and when it's a forum full of relative randoms trading money over the internet it doesn't take a genius to realise there is an element of risk involved. 

I don't think it's asking too much to expect adults using the site to have a bit of gumption and be aware of the risks and follow the procedures to minimise such risks. In the case of Rosie27, no-one saw that coming and that was a fairly well thought out scamming approach. 

In daily events however, when you see the sheer number of adverts where people spend £100+ on an untested seller or someone without even a phone number then you have to wonder. There's not much we can do this end unless you all fancy going throuhg a paypal style registration process and proving addresses etc. Not really feasible and certainly not fair on people who don't use the classifieds.


----------



## cactusfat (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guys for posting her name, i've been trying to pay for some T's off her for a couple of days now, no wonder she didn't get back to me with her details! :2thumb: x


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

cactusfat said:


> Thanks guys for posting her name, i've been trying to pay for some T's off her for a couple of days now, no wonder she didn't get back to me with her details! :2thumb: x


lucky you:lol2:


----------



## theraphosa1993 (May 31, 2010)

im glad i never flogged mine over here now i know that ta didnt realise people out there being that sad


----------



## cactusfat (Dec 19, 2007)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> lucky you:lol2:


thats exactly how i feel! x


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

theraphosa1993 said:


> im glad i never flogged mine over here now i know that ta didnt realise people out there being that sad


*heads over to google translate*

:whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> *heads over to google translate*
> 
> :whistling2:


i was thinking the same bobby lol

anyway GRB has been sent 2 lots of paypal accounts now showing purplekitten and rosie27 on each one both showing the same name joan allen with the same address, so i think thats enough proof there,


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

cant you all report her to the police there must be something you can do


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> cant you all report her to the police there must be something you can do


 i think shep has reported her to the kent police


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

theraphosa1993 said:


> im glad i never flogged mine over here now i know that ta didnt realise people out there being that sad


What?...
I understood this bit
"people out there"


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

well just come on n read every page of this & i must say i thort PK was a well known old hand on this site.
i'd have bought from her no probs at all, good job i'm skint.
oh and shep i've bought from you a few times & never once recieved feedback off you, lazy git...:Na_Na_Na_Na:

and another thing, i've seen a few posts from people who registered ages ago with only 3 or 4 posts, how easy is it to have multiple accounts running at the same time??? getting prepared???


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I have another account after getting banned for "trolling" the mods buggered up and it was a friend of mine putting random posts about cheese on the snake section and saying he didn't like torts on the tort section.
Twas disasterpiece and chondro13 was my very first friend on here and now she doesn't know me :')


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

dodgy said:


> well just come on n read every page of this & i must say i thort PK was a well known old hand on this site.
> i'd have bought from her no probs at all, good job i'm skint.
> oh and shep i've bought from you a few times & never once recieved feedback off you, lazy git...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> and another thing, i've seen a few posts from people who registered ages ago with only 3 or 4 posts, how easy is it to have multiple accounts running at the same time??? getting prepared???


lol i know im shit for leaving feedback im just to hetic and forget about doing it, but i think u lot should let me off for it since i have been csi shep and caught this scammer out lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> I have another account after getting banned for "trolling" the mods buggered up and it was a *friend* of mne putting random posts about cheese on the snake section and saying he didn't like torts on the tort section.
> Twas disasterpiece and chondro13 was my very first friend on here and now she doesn't know me :')


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 It was you! :gasp:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, I know it sounds like it was me but I love tortoises : )
Oh and also his username was.. flipperzz or something like that
Hmm, I can't find it..


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> It was you! :gasp:


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

really thats more unexpected tha PK being a scammer:whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> lol i know im shit for leaving feedback im just to hetic and forget about doing it, but i think u lot should let me off for it since i have been csi shep and caught this scammer out lol


PC Shep sounds like something out of kids TV, I can just see it now, PC Shep would be a border collie keeping all the other animals in order.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> PC Shep sounds like something out of kids TV, I can just see it now, PC Shep would be a border collie keeping all the other animals in order.


 
haha not pc , csi


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> really thats more unexpected tha PK being a scammer:whistling2:


DUN DUN DUUNN!! :gasp::gasp::gasp:
God help me I've just posted in the tort section about a first tort


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

My plague said:


> DUN DUN DUUNN!! :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> God help me I've just posted in the tort section about a first tort


 
saddo...:Na_Na_Na_Na:

they're for kids n poofters(no offence):lol2:


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

My plague said:


> DUN DUN DUUNN!! :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> God help me I've just posted in the tort section about a first tort


 oh oh, may the force be with you cos ur gonna need it


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Animalmadness said:


> oh oh, may the force be with you cos ur gonna need it


 Mrs mental replied and she's nice so far :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

dodgy said:


> saddo...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> they're for kids n poofters(no offence):lol2:


 That's not very nice 

Funny though :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> Mrs mental replied and she's nice so far :lol2:


we all know your getting a beardie


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> we all know your getting a beardie


 Don't hypnotise meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
Mmm I'm getting a beardie :]


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

My plague said:


> Mrs mental replied and she's nice so far :lol2:


I just looked and was very surprised I thought the shelled section was supposed to be evil


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mrs Mental is lovely, don't you upset her Ash :whip:


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

theraphosa1993 said:


> im glad i never flogged mine over here now i know that ta didnt realise people out there being that sad


 how did you not understand that? must be a yorkshire thing 

I am "happy" that i didn't sell mine on reptile forum uk, now i know this information. thankyou, it was not my understanding there was persons here been so stupid:no1:

lmao


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Animalmadness said:


> I just looked and was very surprised I thought the shelled section was supposed to be evil


 Same :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Mrs Mental is lovely, don't you upset her Ash :whip:


 Don't worry I wont! :lol2:
Turns out I don't have the space for a tort.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

scorpion-boy said:


> how did you not understand that? must be a yorkshire thing
> 
> I am "happy" that i didn't sell mine on reptile forum uk, now i know this information. thankyou, it was not my understanding there was persons here been so stupid:no1:
> 
> lmao


You could make google translator UK(Yorkshire):lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My plague said:


> Don't worry I wont! :lol2:
> Turns out I don't have the space for a tort.


me neither  my nan used to have one that lived in the garden all the time and hibernated in a box in her outside loo! but apparently this is no longer considered an acceptable way to keep a tort :gasp:


----------



## dodgy (Sep 15, 2009)

im from yorkshire n i didn't understand it either, even translated i still dont get it...
good job your not after a cat!! that section is evil, as are the peolpe that have the demons as pets...
now you know why she was called Purple KITTEN...


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

dodgy said:


> im from yorkshire n i didn't understand it either, even translated i still dont get it...


 lmao - wtf? thanks for letting us know i was gonna sell something here - glad i didnt now:bash: seriously how can no one understand? 

saying that - i cant keep up with how the new generation talk these days - its a mixture of text talk and american gangster jibberish - Y'nowha'amean blud :whistling2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninjaa - HAAAWWWWW


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

My plague said:


> Ninjaa - HAAAWWWWW


hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww you
turtles:whistling2:


----------

